# It's getting there . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

'doba


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like you're expecting a whole lot of "fans" 'doba. I think you'll be able to fill the seats, nice layout.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Smooth...*

But no cobblestones, squeeze tracks, or criss-crosses??... just fun'in ya! Very nice. BTW...How long did it take to amass all those bleachers? dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good! Love those straightaways. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Great looking track! Would you mind if I ask a few questions about your track? Like the lenght, and width? What are the multi-colored strips made of or did you buy it like that? Also what you use for the walls, I really like those!! Thanks


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Are those Coral snakes or King snakes on those turn aprons?  

That's the most AFX grandstands I've ever seen on one track. This shot looks cool!:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Are those Coral snakes or King snakes on those turn aprons?
> 
> That's the most AFX grandstands I've ever seen on one track. This shot looks cool!


Yeah, I liked that one too, looks really sinuous.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice wide track ! Do you use 18' radius turns ?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That is nice..
It is really coming along...
Thanks for the pics...
Scott


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

'doba, Very Nice Track.
What did you use for the retaining walls?
Jim


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Very nice. I like the layout. Looks fast. I l like the bleachers. What did you use for the aprons? 

GP


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

WOw.Thats really looking god there 'doba!!!! :thumbsup: 

My kind of track...nice and FAST!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep us updated on your progress.Thanks for sharing!!!!

Mike


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the kind words you guys! I promise I will answer everyone's questions soon -- I have been down all weekend with the flu or some kind of stomach bug.

Just popping in tonight to have a look. 

'doba


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> Thanks for all the kind words you guys! I promise I will answer everyone's questions soon -- I have been down all weekend with the flu or some kind of stomach bug.
> 
> Just popping in tonight to have a look.
> 
> 'doba


Hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## gibroni (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks super. What are the physical dimensions? How will you power it?


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

Could you tell me what you used for the retaining wall around your track and were did you get it? I have been looking for something like that for my track. I have looked at a couple Home Depot stores but have not found anything like your retaining walls.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

It seems to have the appearance of "cove base molding", the stuff around the base of your tub or bathroom/kitchen walls...? If it is, Home Depot, Lowes, et al should have many variations in size and color.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Ugh!

That looks awful! I'm thinking you should get rid of it and try to do it right with a new track. 

I know!....since I'm a good samaritan, you could send it to my place so that you don't have to stir up any more bad memories by having it there as a constant reminder. :thumbsup: 

Hehe....I can't wait to see the finished layout.  

Mike


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi 'doba

inquiring minds want to know all about your track.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi 'doba, 
Any response to some of the ?'s asked earlier? 
I would like to know what was used for your barriers (retaining walls)
Thanks, Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

jimbo-slots said:


> Hi 'doba,
> Any response to some of the ?'s asked earlier?
> I would like to know what was used for your barriers (retaining walls)
> Thanks, Jim


 Hi -- sorry I haven't answered on this thread for so long -- my job has been kicking my ... lately and I am in hurry up mode to get more completed on the track since I am hosting a race on this Wednesday night!

Anyway, here's the scoop on the retaining walls -- I get them at Menards and the description on the receipt says " 8' Cap Strip-White, 5093876 " They are $1.76 so the price is right.  The bigger Menards here has them, the smaller one doesn't anymore. There are different sizes and styles so the stock number is probably key. I have some pics I can post and will answer more questions soon!

Thanks,
'doba


----------

